Ask HN: What is your favorite book on web development? - pyeu
======
webmaven
Philip and Alex's Guide to Web Publishing:
[https://philip.greenspun.com/panda/](https://philip.greenspun.com/panda/)

------
lichtenberger
Do you mean for the frontend- or backend-development?

~~~
pyeu
For both.

